# XM Radio in 2003 ALTIMA



## gxl184 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi! Im trying 2 install XM RADIO using DELPHI SKYfi unit in my 2003 ALTIMA keeping the factory head unit.I cant seem 2 find an auxillary input converter that fits in a 2003 ALTIMA head unit.I dont think the converter is even made for a 2003. Does anybody have any idea on how i can install this XM unit in my car????


----------

